# Welcher Bohrer zum Schraube ausbohren?



## LVM (30. Oktober 2011)

N'abend,
meine Schuhsohle ist neulich abgerissen, die Latschen sind nun für die Tonne, die Shimano Platten sind aber noch gut. Bei der Demontage ist ein Sechskant rund geworden - kommt bei diesen 4mm-Inbusschrauben ja als vor. Ein Schraubenausdreher-Satz ist vorhanden. Problem: Die Schraube läßt sich nicht aufbohren, um den Ausdreher anzusetzen. Hab's erst mit einem normalen HSS-Bohrer (rollgewalzt) und der kleinen Handbohrmaschine mit niedriger Drehzahl versucht. Aber selbst mit einer ordentlichen Tischbohrmaschine (Optimum) und einem neuen Bohrer HSS-G (geschliffen) war kein deutlicher Spanabtrag zu erzielen.
Beide verwendeten Bohrertypen sind vermutlich der Normalform N zugehörig. Sollte ich mir einen Bohrer für den Härtegrad H (hart) zulegen? Liegt's daran? (Laut meinem Werkzeug-Katalog kostet so ein H-Bohrer knapp 5, viel mehr will ich auch nicht investieren, neue Platten kosten gut das Doppelte).
So ganz verstehe ich nicht, wieso das nicht geht. Vor 15 Jahren habe ich schon mal mit einfacheren Mitteln eine Schraube der Schuhplatten aufgebohrt u. ausgedreht. Aber war evtl. keine Shimano-Platte, sondern an den Rennradschuhen. Oder die Japaner haben die Schrauben-Härte verändert.


----------



## T.Theis (30. Oktober 2011)

Tipp zum Bohren:

So langsam wie möglich, Schneidöl und Vorschub so hoch, das der Bohrer gerade nicht abbricht.

Idee meiner Seits:
Wenn die Sohle und die Gegenplatte eh müll sind, nimm die Flex und schneid das "Unnötige" hinten drann weg.

Sonst noch 2 Möglichkeiten für rund gewordene Innen-Sechskant Schrauben:

"Passenden" Torx Schlüssel mit dem Hammer einschlagen.

Oder, Mit dem Dremel und einer kleinen Trennscheibe einen Schlitz hinein Flexen und mit einem Schlitzschraubendreher heraus drehen.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (30. Oktober 2011)

wenn mir sowas passiert (inbus/torx rund) dann nehme ich die handbohrmaschine und nen 7er bohrer zur hilfe.
1mal ansetzen, schraubenkopf weg und nun kann man die schuhplatte abnehmen und den rest mit der zange rausdrehen.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (30. Oktober 2011)

Auch wenn das erst beim nächsten Mal hilft: An die Schrauben immer Loctite. Damit ist das Gewinde versiegelt und gammelt kaum fest. Vorm Lösen trotzdem bisschen WD40 drauf und paar Minuten warten. Dreck aus Schraubenkopf rauskratzen, damit der Inbus vollständig rein geht. So ging bisher jede Platte leicht ab und kein Schraubenkopf kaputt.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Oktober 2011)

ich fette die schraubengewinde immer ein.


----------



## bikelover (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab einen ganz normal 6mm Metallbohrer (von Bosch, keine Ahnung wie die gemacht sind) in meinen Akkuschrauber gesteckt (langsame Stufe)  und die Schrauben binnen Sekunden weg gebohrt. Der Rest der Schraube verblieb natürlich in der Platte im Schuh. Ich war überrascht wie leicht das geht, habs auch nur aus blödsinn probiert, wollt eh alles wegschmeißen. Es waren auf jeden Fall die originalen Shimano Schrauben. 
Vermutlich machst du irgendwas falsch beim bohren.

PS: das herausdrehen der Schraube wird auch mit so einem Linksgewinde-Teil nicht gehen, wenn sie so fest sitzt, da die Schrauben einfach zu dünn sind um dort viel angriffsfläche zu schaffen. Wozu auch, die Gewinde sind eh vergammelt.


----------



## LVM (30. Oktober 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ich fette die schraubengewinde immer ein.


 top. ich auch.


----------



## bastl-axel (6. November 2011)

LVM schrieb:


> Aber selbst mit einer ordentlichen Tischbohrmaschine (Optimum) und einem neuen Bohrer HSS-G


Ein HSS-G-Bohrer ist schon ziemlich "hart". Damit kann man bis auf Kugellagerstahl schon ziemlich alles bohren.


LVM schrieb:


> Beide verwendeten Bohrertypen sind vermutlich der Normalform N zugehörig.


Das ist, wie du schon schriebst, die Form des Bohrers. Hat nichts mit der Materialqualitität zu tun.


LVM schrieb:


> Sollte ich mir einen Bohrer für den Härtegrad H (hart) zulegen?


Das gibt es nicht. Härtegrad H. Ein guter Bohrer ist HSS, danach kommt HSS-G oder HSS-E und danach HSS-CO. Mit HSS-CO kann man schon manche gehärtete Stähle bohren. Die Krönung sind aber HM-Bohrer. Diese sind aus gesintertem Hartmetall (bekannt als Widia-Stahl beim Schlagbohrer).
Wenn die 4-mm-Innensechskant-SW" kaputt" ging, ist die Schraube auch nicht besonders gehärtet oder vergütet, also normaler 8.8-Stahl und da langt locker ein ganz normaler, handelsüblicher HSS-Bohrer.


----------



## manurie (6. November 2011)

Ich hab schon öfters härtere Materialien gebohrt, Bohrer von der Qualität ist fast egal, die meisten Bohrer egal welcher Materialqualität sind eh verkehrt geschliffen, somit schleift man den Bohrer ziemlich flach an, Steigung ähnlich wie ein Senker und lässt langsam laufen, sowie der Bohrer Späne rausdreht in Locken ist er richtig geschliffen und du bekommst jedes Loch gebohrt. Damit du das Ausdrehset eingeschlagen bekommst. Aber manchmal ist ne Flex in deinem Fall auch das geeignete Werkzeug.


----------



## bastl-axel (7. November 2011)

manurie schrieb:


> ...Bohrer von der Qualität ist fast egal...


Aber nur halt nur fast.


manurie schrieb:


> ...die meisten Bohrer egal welcher Materialqualität sind eh verkehrt geschliffen...


Das stimmt auch meistens.
Probier mal die HSS-CO-Bohrer. Die waren bisher immer gut geschliffen, egal von welchem Hersteller


----------



## chris4711 (8. November 2011)

Was macht man denn mit nem rundgedrehtem Inbus im unteren Schaltwerkröllchen?
Auch ausbohren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky L. (8. November 2011)

Wenn der Inbus am oberen Röllchen noch intakt ist, die obere Schraube rausdrehen, und dann den Schaltwerksarm wie einen Schraubenschlüssel drehen.
Wenn zwischen Schaltwerksarm und Schraubenkopf mehr Reibung ist als im Gewinde, kriegst Du so die Schraube raus.
Bei mir hat das immer funktioniert, eventuell dabei den Arm vorsichtig nach außen biegen (nicht VERbiegen)


----------



## Matthias_M (8. November 2011)

Warum nehmen die kein Torx? Dieses Innensechskant ist doch Schrott... Hab auch schon einige ausgebohrt.


----------



## T.Theis (8. November 2011)

Hay,
Nuja, liegt oft auch an schlechtem Werkszeug.

Inbusschlüssel, vorallem die kleinen Größen sollten sehr stramm in den Schraubenköpfen sitzen.

Gute Komplettsätze gibt´s im Modellbau, zumeist bei den RC-Car Fahrern oder bei der Drehschrauber Gemeinde.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## LVM (27. Dezember 2011)

Für die Nachwelt:
Habe das Problem gefunden: Der auf dem Kopf liegende, in den Maschinenschraubstock eingespannte Schuh war zu flexibel und gab unter dem Druck des Vorschubs der Standbohrmaschine etwas nach. Habe die Sohle um die Platte zersägt und entfernt. Mit einem nun festen Auflager ließ sich die Schraube locker aufbohren.


----------



## bikelover (27. Dezember 2011)

fürs nächste mal: Akkubohrer und freihand, in 2 min fertig.


----------

